# Maine hermit



## Deleted member 7149 (Sep 7, 2013)




----------



## bum4evr (Sep 7, 2013)

Many of us on the road have done dishonest things to survive... shoplifting, getting free food from fast food places etc... ... but where do we draw the line? Some here say its ok to steal from "big greedy corporations" but that does not seem to be the case here. So is this guy a hero? Or a thief who targeted the innocent?


----------

